# Headlights not turning on when I hit the unlock button



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Richard said:


> Is there a feature in the configuration menu that will turn the headlights on at night when you press the unlock button? This was the standard setting on my Malibu. I noticed that my headlights don't turn on when I press the unlock button on my Cruze. Can I turn this on in the Configuration menu, or does the Cruze not have this feature. If this can be set in the configuration menu, which menu would I have to go into to turn this on? I liked this feature on the Malibu as it would lead a path to the car at night when you unlocked the doors.


Yes there is. On the config on your radio there is a setting for vehicle settings and one of them is lighting. That should be set to on and the lights should come on then. See section 5-32 in your manual see esp page 5-35 that discussed lighting.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

Patman said:


> Yes there is. On the config on your radio there is a setting for vehicle settings and one of them is lighting. That should be set to on and the lights should come on then. See section 5-32 in your manual see esp page 5-35 that discussed lighting.


Yes, I just saw this. They call this Vehicle Locator Lights. Kind of surprised that the default is for this feature to be set off. The Malibu had the default with this feature to be on. It's a nice feature at night. When you hit the unlock button, it lights a path to the car. I park in a dark driveway, so it's especially useful. It's also a nice security feature. I would rather get into a car at night with all the exterior lights on. What's funny is when I unlock the trunk, the exterior lights turn on. In any case, I will definitely turn this feature on.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Richard said:


> Yes, I just saw this. They call this Vehicle Locator Lights. Kind of surprised that the default is for this feature to be set off. The Malibu had the default with this feature to be on. It's a nice feature at night. When you hit the unlock button, it lights a path to the car. I park in a dark driveway, so it's especially useful. It's also a nice security feature. I would rather get into a car at night with all the exterior lights on. What's funny is when I unlock the trunk, the exterior lights turn on. In any case, I will definitely turn this feature on.


On my Cruze CDX the headlight switch has an "Auto" setting and with this left on all the time the lights will switch on in poor light even with the remote unlock. Driving in the carpark at my work is enough to turn the lights on.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I turned mine off as well as that beeping horn. Incandescent bulbs have a high surge current that rapidly wear out the bulb plus the relay contacts burning up decreasing life. Just me, but I remember where I parked my car. 

But you do have that option.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

I will have to check my settings for this. Most times the lights do come on when I unlock the car in darkness but there are times when it doesn't. Been wondering why it does that or what is it that my Cruze is trying to tell me.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe you are parking under a light post, and its tricking the system into thinking its bright out? I noticed mine has done that twice, and it seemed to be when I was parked under a lamp post.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> Maybe you are parking under a light post, and its tricking the system into thinking its bright out? I noticed mine has done that twice, and it seemed to be when I was parked under a lamp post.


I'm always parked in the same spot and it's dark when I leave in the early morning hours. The only lighting is a few porch lights and the cruze is pointed away from them. My settings are set properly. I think that this may have something to do with whether or not the car was re-entered after the initial lockup, doesn't seem to matter that I relocked the car with the fob.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Interesting! My car (2013 ECO MT) did the same couple days back at night parked outside in total darkness. I had configured the locator lights to turn on when I press the unlock button. However I tried it a couple times and no lights. I assumed the car did not open, but when we checked it was indeed opened. I could not recreate it. 

My guess is it is a software glitch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another member discovered that if you press the unlock button before the lock button the headlights won't come on even if you've set the car to flash the headlights.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, spoiled, now when I drive my other vehicles, have to remember to turn on the head lamps myself. Oh, and also turn them off.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

obermd said:


> Another member discovered that if you press the unlock button before the lock button the headlights won't come on even if you've set the car to flash the headlights.


I'm only pushing the unlock button and at least it unlocks every time. Fortunately it's not pitch black outside or this would be a really big deal, probably is for someone though.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, spoiled, now when I drive my other vehicles, have to remember to turn on the head lamps myself. Oh, and also turn them off.


LOL, I'm a victim of that as well. Reminds me of how cool I thought my '04 Highlander was with the automatic lights until I realized a few days later that I was driving at night with just the daytime running lights on. Amazed I didn't get ticketed.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

when i remote start the car the headlights dont come on when i unlock the car but if the car is off and i hit unlock the lights come on. i was like wtf


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> when i remote start the car the headlights dont come on when i unlock the car but if the car is off and i hit unlock the lights come on. i was like wtf


I don't have the remote start but I sort of like that feature of the lights not coming on. On a cold morning when you're trying to warm the car from the warmth of your home if you're parked in a lot you'd be begging for a car theft, you might annoy someone who lives opposite the lights, and in a lot of places you can be ticketed for having a running car unattended..


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jabbo said:


> I don't have the remote start but I sort of like that feature of the lights not coming on. On a cold morning when you're trying to warm the car from the warmth of your home if you're parked in a lot you'd be begging for a car theft, you might annoy someone who lives opposite the lights, and in a lot of places you can be ticketed for having a running car unattended..


you have to 1st hit the lock button then hit the remote start button so car is locked while running. also, while running with remote start, just the yellow turnsignal lights are lit. i swear my head lights would come on when i hit the unlock button when approaching my car while running on rs but just the turnsignal lights blink when hitting unlock. if car is off and i hit unlock the headlights come on. you can only get a ticket for warming your car with the keys in the ignition.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> when i remote start the car the headlights dont come on when i unlock the car but if the car is off and i hit unlock the lights come on. i was like wtf


ok so tonight i rs the car and when i unlocked it the head lights came on. ill chalk this up like the dealer would. " cant duplicate customers concern"


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

On my 2012 1LT when I remote start only the parking lights come on. however if its dark out when I unlock the car the headlights do come on. I don't think this happens when its daylight, only the parking lights blink. Same as just unlocking the car, at night the headlights come on but in the day they do not. 

If your lights are not coming on when you believe they did in the past, I would suspect there is an issue withe the headlight sensor(the day/night sensor that tells the headlights when to turn on). I believe this is on the center of your dash at the base of the windshield.


----------

